# P2R2 bits



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Is anybody using combo bits like the Bosch P2R2? They’re the ones that are supposed to do both Robertson and Phillips. I tried them once and they sucked. Then I was at the wholesaler and another electrician said they were great. I tried them again and they still sucked. Maybe another name brand?

Also, somebody here posted about a double ended bit, Phillips one one end and Robertson on the other. Perky Supply doesn’t sell them. Who does?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Bosch combo tip that fits both Phillips and Square is not as good as a good phillips bit and not as good as a good square bit but it's good enough for most things and better than swapping bits constantly. So I use it quite a bit. 

Irwin makes bits with phillips at one end and square at the other. 

https://www.irwin.com/tools/impact-accessories/impact-double-ended-bits-combination


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I never heard of that before and now that I look at it I think it is really stupid.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I never heard of that before and now that I look at it I think it is really stupid.


I use square drive whenever possible but phillips is inevitable. You put that Bosch P2R2 bit in the impact and you might go a full day without taking it out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I use square drive whenever possible but phillips is inevitable. You put that Bosch P2R2 bit in the impact and you might go a full day without taking it out.


I keep my bits in this case in my service tray:









I generally keep the small flathead and the #2 square stuck to one of those magnets on the top for quick grabbing. I use the 1" short bits that go into the magnetic shaft I keep in my impact gun. It takes a split second to change the bit. 

The last thing I want is a bit that I know is going to work poorly because it's made to do something else that I am not doing at that time. Just my opinion.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> It takes a split second to change the bit.
> ...
> The last thing I want is a bit that I know is going to work poorly because it's made to do something else that I am not doing at that time. Just my opinion.


I would rather not fumble with bits, especially if you're going back and forth. For example I am using square head screws in plastic anchors to mount one hole straps and boxes but using the phillips screws that come with the boxes to put the covers on. Just enough to slow you down, especially on a ladder, especially if you drop the bit. 

I agree, if it didn't work adequately I'd not use it. I have had zero problems with square screws and it's been adequate for Phillips.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use both wafer and Tek screws on commercial jobs. One has a Phillips head and the other has Robbie. Changing out bits is a PITA. It would be easier to carry two impact drivers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I use both wafer and Tek screws on commercial jobs. One has a Phillips head and the other has Robbie. Changing out bits is a PITA. *It would be easier to carry two impact drivers*.


Done that many times, especially working on a lift.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have never considered them actually. There is also a combo Standard and Robertson bit too that I have looked at. My belief is that like anything "combo", you are not getting the best of either world.

I find myself generally changing bits for size and not type, but generally keep the #2 robbie in the most.

When we do trim outs we keep a box of #6x32, #8x32 and #10x32 and if we find stuff with Philips screws we just chuck them and use a robbie.

I think if I was changing them that often, I would be using the magnetic shank option.

Cheers
John


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

You guys don't have a couple of these? Seriously? Time to learn from an old guy... :biggrin: :vs_cool:


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Rackatier has versions of both.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> You guys don't have a couple of these? Seriously? Time to learn from an old guy... :biggrin: :vs_cool:


The wife unit has something like that to beat cake mix with.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> You guys don't have a couple of these? Seriously? Time to learn from an old guy... :biggrin: :vs_cool:


Nope


----------

